# Pirates strike again



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Took the pirates fishing. I told them they risked their 100% flathead catch rate if we failed but they wanted to go for it.

We had some soda and sandwiches and the pirates had just laid down in the ship when we got a channel cat. As we were getting that cat out of the net another rod started clicking and it turned out to be a 43 lb flahtead.










Later that night we got a 17 pound flathead.










They retained their perfect record for flahtead:B


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

nice fish , i would like to tie into one of those someday. is that the ohio river?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch Robby. Did the pirates have a chance to share the rod on the 43 pounder?


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

tell them pirates that is one mighty nice lookin fish!!!... great pics and fish!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Robby, Come on man. Do I see "Bait Abuse"? Is that a nice Flathead size Goldfish that is laying there dead?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks like a lotta fun. Nice job!


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds like we better take the pirates when I go with you. LOL! Maybe there luck will rub off on me.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I thought I was just dreaming that the phone was ringing, but it must have been Blackbeard or his companion rubbing it in. 
Nice fish guys, glad to get the message on the way to work. 

It looks like the fishing is warming up with the temps!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice fish!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> "Bait Abuse"?


Brian
That bait came out of one of the 2 channel cats we caught.
We leave them on the banks for critters. Sometimes crows and sometimes ***** get them. This year it seems a blue heron is always waiting for the boat to leave to search for breakfast.










All the bait abuse was from catfish


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Good Show!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

katfish said:


> Brian
> That bait came out of one of the 2 channel cats we caught.
> We leave them on the banks for critters. Sometimes crows and sometimes ***** get them. This year it seems a blue heron is always waiting for the boat to leave to search for breakfast.
> 
> ...


Great pic of a very ugly bird My cousin hates herons, one tried to roost on em one night at the lake, we was both about to fall asleep and we see a huge figure in the air come rite for him, talk about a wake up at 1 in the mornning, my cousin actuly pushed the heron off of him, crazziest thing i ever seen flathead fishin!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

speaking of herons, i was at tappan a couple days ago when a heron up in a tree above me decided to take a sh*t right above me. luckily it missed me by a few feet,. but it was no lie like someone dumped a gallon of white paint out of the trees,. the amount had me stunned and laughing for a good ten minutes lol


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

The point of the heron pic was just to show Brian the only abuse going on was how the big cats treated me earlier this year

I stay very aware of wildlife around me hoping to learn things. During spawn I listen for spawning fish to learn where I should set up prespawn next year.
The other night I learned a doe lost a fawn. She called for it for 1 1/2 hours without a response.

I learned that teenage ***** don't have the proper respect for humans and sometimes I teach them some humility.

I can't prove it yet but I feel flathead are more active when I hear owls hooting.

PS
Justcrazy
LEave your phone on Friday night in case Darth Vader wants to call


----------

